# Visio Putting Template And Gates



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2019)

As some of you will know I've been banging on about these for a while. They were Christmas presents from the wife but they have been getting a serious workout on a regular basis at the club. As a result, and perhaps because I've stopped flip flopping between putters, but my putting in the last month or so has been so much better and distance control and ability to start it on the line I choose vastly improved. It is quite a detailed review but hopefully if you are in the market for a putting aid or two these may well help or at least give you food for thought http://viewfromthe19th.com/?p=215


----------

